# Kindle Paperwhite not finding wifi network on new router



## Zoomcat (Jul 1, 2018)

I'm at my wit's end trying to solve this issue. I recently replaced my router and now my Kindle does not find my new network. It finds my neighbor's networks but not mine. My other devices have no issue finding and connecting. I have a Macbook Pro, 2 ipads and 2 iphones that use our home wifi daily but ever since changing to the new router I have not been able to sync my library with my Amazon purchases. I have tried to connect manually by entering the network name and password but I just get an error message saying 'unable to connect'.  Any ideas why it is not detecting the network?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

It's hard to say why this is happening - but have you tried the simple ideas?

Since the router works with all your other devices the problem would seem to be with the Kindle so have you tried restarting your Kindle? We often find that this helps with a host of problems, much like rebooting your computer does. Resetting the Kindle to factory defaults is also an option but that would clear out all your personal settings and probably mean having to download all your books again - all with the possibility of it not making any difference, so it depends how desperate you are!

Amazon says that the kindle:-


> Supports public and private Wi-Fi networks or hotspots that use the 802.11b, 802.11g or 802.11n standard with support for WEP, WPA and WPA2 security using password authentication or Wi-Fi Protected Setup (WPS)


Can you check the settings on your router to see if it's compatible - although to be honest if it's a new one it's unlikely that it isn't.

Let us know how you get on - and welcome to KBoards!


----------



## Zoomcat (Jul 1, 2018)

Thanks for the welcome 

I did restart my Kindle, and I also rebooted the router. Nuttin' .... '

I'll try contacting the Netgear support team (router brand) to see if they can help me troubleshoot this issue.


----------

